# Summer's Almost Over - What's On Your Fall Wish List?



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

As another summer winds down (well, we have a couple more months in South Carolina), and the tweeds begin appearing on the Thrift Exchange, I'm wondering what's on everyone's wish list for this fall. And, what item did you see this past summer you really wanted, but would never buy/couldn't afford/ is impossible to find.

I'd love to find a 3/2 corduroy sack suit in light gold-brown for the fall and winter. Something like bandofoutsiders is wearing in this old pic.

The shoe I would have loved this summer, but will never own ($550 for bucks?!)

BB Black Fleece white saddle bucks


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Black and white herringbone tweed jacket. Brooks Brothers has a couple. Maybe either a pair of AE or Alden loafers. No money for clothes or wine cellar purchases right now, because we leave for France in September.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

3r2 sport coats that look like tweed but can be worn year around in grey herringbone, houndstooth and glen plaid. Love tweed but hate being hot. I've been looking for a wool/silk/linen blend in these patterns but everything I've seen has great patterns and textures but the color is too light.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, having picked up a new brown Gloverall and a pink shetland from O'Connell's, I feel like I'm already ready for the fall. But I wouldn't mind adding another versatile tweed to the mix. Perhaps this number from J. Press would do:

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?id=J13047R

First up, however, is a pair of prescription sunglasses. In fact, maybe I'll have to start a thread dedicated to sunglasses...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

*Fall Wishlist*
I wish for World peace, Universal heathcare, and good grades...but I'll settle with a pair of Alden Indy Boots.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> *Fall Wishlist*
> I wish for...good grades...but I'll settle with a pair of Alden Indy Boots.


Earn the grades and treat yourself to the boots at Christmas.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

But when you get that golden beauty, Cards, you've got to promise not to wear it in a plastic chair with duct tape on your wrist, a dead beer and a cat litter scoop. Setting is everything. Or in the case of that pic, nothing.

I've got one of those suits, three piece, that I got so far as replacing the leather-twist buttons with bone, but it needs further work. Think I'll dig it out; thanks for the kick. Hope you get one. Very _Talented Mr. Ripley_.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Brooksfan said:


> 3r2 sport coats that look like tweed but can be worn year around in grey herringbone, houndstooth and glen plaid. Love tweed but hate being hot. I've been looking for a wool/silk/linen blend in these patterns but everything I've seen has great patterns and textures but the color is too light.


Don't know how close you are to a JPress brick and mortar but I'd check there. I found exactly this in a glenplaid that I'm hoping to debut soon. Navy and white with a light blue running through the pattern. Was able to get it during the 25% + 25% sale a while back. Dropped it down to about $200.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I've already made out my wish list:

Some pebble grain chukkas like the ones posted in the Exchange would be nice [in my size, please]. Also, I'm pretty well rigged with outerwear, but I'd like to pick up a fleck donegal tweed (holding out for patch pockets) and a Filson Weekender. These are not necessities, however.

I will buy a sweater or two this fall. I like this style from Barbour, but the alacantra (read "poly") suede patches have me spooked.

And then there's always a shetland from Barbour, Press, O'Connells, or North River. Can't decide.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> *Fall Wishlist*
> I wish for World peace, Universal heathcare, and good grades...but I'll settle with a pair of Alden Indy Boots.


I think you left out a jug of Clearasil and a case of condums. (He's 19.)


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

-3 piece brown, herringbone, tweed suit. 
-British tan cap toe boots.
The list is long so I'll stop with my top 2.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A pair of Alden "George" boots (monkstrap chukka) in #8 shell keeps calling me. Don't even know if they're still made, but since I got my property tax bill two days ago, it doesn't make a lick of difference.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> But when you get that golden beauty, Cards, you've got to promise not to wear it in a plastic chair with duct tape on your wrist, a dead beer and a cat litter scoop. Setting is everything. Or in the case of that pic, nothing.
> 
> I've got one of those suits, three piece, that I got so far as replacing the leather-twist buttons with bone, but it needs further work. Think I'll dig it out; thanks for the kick. Hope you get one. Very _Talented Mr. Ripley_.


You see duct tape, I see a strong of those little chains you turn basement lights on and off with. Either way, tres classy.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> I think you left out a jug of Clearasil and a case of condums. (He's 19.)


Ahh! You know me so well. (Minor correction: I use Murad not Clearasil.)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> You see duct tape, I see a strong of those little chains you turn basement lights on and off with. Either way, tres classy.


Pent, I think you're right. I've got to get rid of this Betty Crocker monitor.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I've already made out my wish list:
> 
> Some pebble grain chukkas like the ones posted in the Exchange would be nice [in my size, please]. Also, I'm pretty well rigged with outerwear, but I'd like to pick up a fleck donegal tweed (holding out for patch pockets) and a Filson Weekender. These are not necessities, however.
> 
> ...


Have a problem with the shetlands from Andover?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Peachey Carnehan said:


> Have a problem with the shetlands from Andover?


Not really. I just haven't had time to look at them online.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I use Murad not Clearasil.)


That, or maybe try this:










It helped me with the ladies when I was your age, especially the Home Ec majors.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> That, or maybe try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only imagine what you looked like at my age after you used oven cleaner:










Note: I think the Home Ec majors were trying to get you medical attention for your wounds. (But I guess you thought they were hitting on you)


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

A few A+'s 
Summer associate offer at a decent firm
Good quality Fair Isle (full sweater and a vest)
Alden penny's


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm with MM on the shetland, something in a "dirt" or "crunchy lichen" preferably.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

I just ordered a Fair Isle sweater from LL Bean Signature. In addition to the standard design, it has two mallards on the front. Deliciously loud, just like I enjoy. I also recently received a cable shetland from Andover in navy. 
FYI, the sweater from LL Bean signature ran a bit on the large size (I though Signature was a slimmer fitting line?) whereas the Andover fits true to size. I'm curious how the shetland from Andover compares to the famous shaggy dog of JPress


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm hoping someone will come out with a patch pocket 3/2 navy blazer at a reasonable price.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Thinking about a nice tweed sportcoat. A pair of Aldens, either LHS or PTB. Will be on the lookout for a couple of new sweaters as well. Have been eyeing the shetlands at O'Connell's.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> But when you get that golden beauty, Cards, you've got to promise not to wear it in a plastic chair with duct tape on your wrist, a dead beer and a cat litter scoop. Setting is everything. Or in the case of that pic, nothing.


You have my Scout's honor that I'll not wear a 3/2 cord suit while sitting in a plastic chair holding an empty and contemplating a kitty litter scoop. On the other hand, instead of a pocket square, I'll just stick my pipe in my breast pocket for some real professorial nonchalance.



rbstc123 said:


> -3 piece brown, herringbone, tweed suit.


Now this sounds like a really great purchase. Brown herringbone is far more versatile than people think. I have a 2B brown herringbone suit that I love wearing in winter (I don't mind bringing the brown into town). Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Trip to English-American for new suits. I wear a suit every day, and the current lot is ragged.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Trad items on my list:

Fair Isle sweater vest
Another Barbour
Corduroy sport coat in a dark caramel color
Another round of BB OCBDs on sale
Bill's Bullard Field Pants
Yakima camp blanket for the couch


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Good Lord, 2 fair isle vests on the list already: well, that's on my list too, but I've stolen a march on you guys: just ordered one from a lady in the Shetlands, in a traditional pattern, to be knit by somebody's grandma in a picturesque cottage, and sent to me in early October. Also, a new fedora, sublimlely soft, in a shade of brown, and one last shetland crew, maybe in pink, and that's IT, hear me, ye gods, IT (with the possible exception of irresistible things that show up on the exchange).


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> But when you get that golden beauty, Cards, you've got to promise not to wear it in a plastic chair with duct tape on your wrist, a dead beer and a cat litter scoop. Setting is everything. Or in the case of that pic, nothing.
> 
> You haven't lived until you've spent a night on the back porch with a six-pack and a bug-zapper. You boys just don't understand true sophistication!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think I have any major items on my list this F/W season. Maybe 1 shaggy dog sweater from Press.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Peachey Carnehan said:


> I just ordered a Fair Isle sweater from LL Bean Signature. In addition to the standard design, it has two mallards on the front. Deliciously loud, just like I enjoy.


That's a great sweater. The only new sweater I'm gunning for this season is also from LLBS, but it's not on the website yet:










Hope to pick up a nice Fair Isle vest for cheap - preferably on the Exchange.

Need a pair of charcoal grey trousers - probably going to go with the LE Tailored ones and see how those go.

Maybe a truly beater pair of Weejuns the next time I'm by an outlet mall.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

chiamdream said:


>


*Update on Fall List:* This sweater.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I want a new pair of frames, trying to avoid brutal B&M pricing while still getting a good fit. Thinking about these (AA116):










There may also be some cigar shell in my future.

And one never knows what thrifting will yield.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Ben Silver's new fall catalogue has some very interesting Tweeds.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Just ordered a corduroy sportcoat from O'connell's. Maybe a couple sweaters and I should be set.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip
I've got you covered on a fair isle sweater vest if you want one I've worn like twice.

I upgraded to a prl model, leaving a similar Jcrew model i have up for grabs. heather and pale yellow and of course the standard works.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

closerlook said:


> Trip
> I've got you covered on a fair isle sweater vest if you want one I've worn like twice.
> 
> I upgraded to a prl model, leaving a similar Jcrew model i have up for grabs. heather and pale yellow and of course the standard works.


I trip doesn't want it, what size is it?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm on the hunt for a grey herringbone as well as ptb's--burgundy and/or brown. The Alden all weather walkers are much coveted but old man mortgage has first dibs. All this talk of O'Connells shetlands has me looking that way too.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Pair of AA 406s; I'm not sure what color yet. Anyone have a pair to sell me? 
New khakis -- might get a pair of Bill's and probably will get some LLB/LE.

Regret not getting a light summer odd jacket for the summer. Seersucker?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll think about it seriously when the temps get below 85! 

I need to do a wardrobe purge on a grand scale first (keep your eyes out on AAAC). I do have my eyes to 2-3 pairs of shoes...all black, oddly enough: AE black suede Luccas, the new AE monk straps and some calf slip-ons for my dinner suit (I have some AE patent leather models, but I've come to the conclusion I really don't like patent leather).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> I'll think about it seriously when the temps get below 85!


 If I waited for that, I wouldn't get to consider fall clothes until late December


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I doubt I'll get anything, but I've been thinking about a brown corduroy jacket and a gray herringbone tweed.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> I doubt I'll get anything, but I have my mind on a brown corduroy jacket and a gray herringbone tweed.


I doubt you won't :biggrin2:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> But when you get that golden beauty, Cards, you've got to promise not to wear it in a plastic chair with duct tape on your wrist, a dead beer and a cat litter scoop. Setting is everything. Or in the case of that pic, nothing.


Hey, I resemble that remark!

That's for bringing that pic back Cards, haven't seen bandofoutsiders post for a while, but that picture alone makes him a first ballot WAYWN Hall of Famer.

I'd love to find a corduroy suit, or a tweed suit, or a pair of LHS, etc etc.

but purchases I'm actually looking to make:
-a pair of good casual fall shoes, I haven't found much but have just started looking at chukkas.
-a fair isle vest or sweater in the more traditional color scheme, I have one in navy and one in gray and am looking for a tan one to wear under gray flannel suits.
-more blue BB ocbds

I'm sure other things might come up, but I still have plenty of previously purchased winter stuff to be hemmed/taken-in/cuffed.

I've also reach a point where I'm looking more at upgrading my current stuff than seeking out new thing.
As in, getting one really nice shetland rather than 3 thrifted LE/LLB ones.



Trip English said:


> Yakima camp blanket for the couch


Those a re really nice!
I've been hunting through antique stores looking for the elusive gray hudson bay blanket, and I may just give up and try a yakima.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking to get a the charcoal herringbone sport coat from brooks this season, unless someone has a better suggestion for a similar style.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of it as well, but I don't see any fit pics online. Just a complaint about some alterations someone had done to one last year.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I'm going to get a tatoo for my credit card hand saying "U DONT NEED IT" like that guy in Memento.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've been hunting through antique stores looking for the elusive gray hudson bay blanket, and I may just give up and try a yakima.


I never get lucky like this, but I recently discovered that an old wool blanket that I acquired in college, tossed in my trunk and forgot about is, in fact, a relatively rare HBC point blanket from the 1930s, worth a few hundred bucks. Do we have a wool blanket thread?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

chiamdream said:


> I never get lucky like this, but I recently discovered that an old wool blanket that I acquired in college, tossed in my trunk and forgot about is, in fact, a relatively rare HBC point blanket from the 1930s, worth a few hundred bucks. Do we have a wool blanket thread?


If not we should. I'll post my old script logo LL Bean hudson bay blanket.

Great story about yours Chiam. 
Can I assume it came to you scondhand? or are you a planning for your 80 year class reunion?


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Can I assume it came to you scondhand? or are you a planning for your 80 year class reunion?


Surely secondhand several times over. I really can't remember how I ended up with it. Most likely it was in my apartment when I moved in or some visitor left it, and I couldn't bring myself to toss it out with the old recliners when it was time to move. It was filthy and I was basically lining my trunk with it for five years or so before I took a good look at it.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

closerlook said:


> I am looking to get a the charcoal herringbone sport coat from brooks this season, unless someone has a better suggestion for a similar style.


I'm starting to sound like an employee, but I'm not: Bookster


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Burn Thornproof Tweed Hacking Jacket

Please do not _curb your enthusiasm_ true British tailoring needs all the support it can get

PS : The check is in the post


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

A. That corduroy suit photo in the original post is OB-NOX-IOUS!

B. My to do list for fall is to mend my ragwool sweater that my dog chewed holes in and maybe, maybe get a Barbour jacket liner...


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

These Dinkelacker boots:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My personal shopping list for the fall:

From Brooks Brothers: 
Navy Fitzgerald Blazer,
Purple check button down in slim fit because I have enough blue and I can't wear pink,
the mini plaid sport shirt with I guess the mini stewart pattern with the clifford collar. 
couple pairs of plain front gaberdine dress trousers in different colors. 
One pair of the BB/Levis 501s in dark tumble, I saw them in person and I'm impressed. 
and on the proviso I fall into some serious cash the pair of shell cordovan LHS loafers in #8.

Allen Edmonds
One pair of McNeil long wing bluchers in Burgundy pebbled calf.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm saving for a pair of Alden shells


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^I will probably have the loot by the end of Fall 2011.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

fiddler said:


> These Dinkelacker boots:


First Goyser-stitched footwear I've seen that wasn't horrifically ugly. Those are actually kind of good looking.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Hober and arriving, I pray, in a three or four weeks, though neither is particularly autumnal.

Trying to decide between the following for fall:

or

But what I really want is this and this. When I was at O'connell's last spring, it took a good deal of restraint and all the sense I possess not to buy the jacket, which is simply beautiful to look at.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

There's nothing more elegant than a grenadine tie, Benson.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

bookster1uk said:


> Burn Thornproof Tweed Hacking Jacket
> 
> Please do not _curb your enthusiasm_ true British tailoring needs all the support it can get
> 
> PS : The check is in the post


I'll take a "rush" on my shooting jacket:icon_smile_big:, though I won't be able to wear it in North Carolina for another 6 weeks


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree, Rambler, and it is the reason I decided to replace mine (an old Paul Stewart) with one from Hober. I wonder, though, if there is anything distinctly trad about grenadine knit. I am inclined to think there isn't, and this despite that a regular knit seems trad to me. I wonder, too, if elegance (or elegance in the normal sense of nice lines, wonderful hand, plushness perhaps) isn't something discrete from trad or TNSIL or whatever. In fact, I've been thinking about this since Will posted this, mainly because I haven't been able to think of the trad counterparts without veering toward a more anglo interpretation or a tag that reads 100% cashmere. One might argue that there is plenty to choose from within the look (flannels, though perhaps only the worsted variety; gabs, especially the heavier ones that don't seem so shiny; any camel hair jacket that has even a modicum of waist-suppression; white ducks; doeskin blazers; cordo pennies, etc), but most of the more iconic articles (ocbd, or bd of any cloth; longwings; double sole anything; fair isle vests; shetlands; lambswool cardigans; worsted blazers; poplin trousers; and chinos of any sort) seem opposite to the spirit of elegance, no? Anyway, just wondering. Didn't mean to hijack.



The Rambler said:


> There's nothing more elegant than a grenadine tie, Benson.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it is at heart a middle, or upper-middle class style Benson, sack suits and sensible shoes, that took hold after our boys returned from saving elegant old Europe after the second world war.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Indeed, but what I meant to ask, I suppose, is whether there is space for elegance within TNSIL? Perhaps it is a question deserving of its own thread, perhaps not, it is just something I've been thinking about. And I hope I am not being misunderstood here; most days I am in a solid or uni stripe ocbd, 3/2 sack blazer or tweed, chinos or gabs or flannels, and reg necktie. It is a matter of preference for me, and has been for some time, but a preference because these things fly in the face of elegance.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

elegance: refined gracefulness or proprietry expressing fastidiousness of taste; nice appropriatness; esp. richness and polish in harmonious simplicity. Who could object to that?


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

My wish is for financial stability. That, and a nice navy windowpane suit to replace my slowly dying HSM.


----------

